# naughty buck



## bucknercrestfarm (Sep 30, 2011)

We just got this buck and hes hell on 4 legs! when we were loading him in our trailer a man walking down the street was screaming " that *bleep* goat has terorized our block for two years hes meaner then a junk yard dog!" we looked down at the "sweet" buck who gave me kisses and shruged it off. we got him home and omg hes jackle and hyde! he actully blew thru the fence and hot wire and chased my 8 year old daughter all the way into my house!! he chases down my hubby pees all over my dogs who are great pyrs so they have long smelly white fur now and is just a punk! i really need my does bred so how do i tame the little beast?


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 30, 2011)

If it has been mean for this long already I doubt you could tame him, but wait on the goat experts. I bet they may have some tricks. If they don't I suggest getting the does bred and getting rid of him.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldnt breed to him unless the kids are for meat.  I wouldnt want that attitude bred into my stock.

He wouldnt chase me like that but once..........


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay here is my opinion. 



Have you been able to get him in a more secured location?

DO NOT TURN YOUR BACK ON HIM!!!  Ever. 

MOre infor. would be nice.  How old is he?  What breed? ( I get that he is atleast 2). Was he only owned by one person?  And was he being used for breeding on the previous farm?  



I would start by getting him in a  space that you can contain him and control him. Do not go in with him without some kind of defense, Yes I am referring to a club or or shepards hook, something you can protect yourself. Do not let him rush through gaits with when you open them. Stand your ground and expect him to back off from you. Yes, this may mean using that stick on him, The side of the head where the half way point of his ear lays is a good place to start.  

Pretty much it is going to take a small miracle to get him under control. Perhaps a few does might make him happy, Or he may be horrible mean and aggresive to him. Do not just stick him with your does and not watch him. the first day. It is okay if he runs them around some, but if he is soo agressive that he corners them and knocks them down because they wont stand he will hurt them. If htis is the case, I would sell him. If he is a good breeder and spends some time with the does, learns he can't escape, and learns you mean business he may come around.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2011)

You husband should not move from him. He should stand his ground and teach him who is in charge.  Your daughter of course is another story and shouldn't be near him.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I wouldnt breed to him unless the kids are for meat.  I wouldnt want that attitude bred into my stock.
> 
> He wouldnt chase me like that but once..........


I am not postive about a poor attitude being passed to the next generation, I would say it depends on why he has the poor attitude. Was he handled properly, was he always like that, or just got away with it. 

But I do agree if it is truely genetic, he may pass it on to some of  his offspring. 

And I most certainly agree, he may catch me off gaurd once, but that would be the only time.  I have to be able to work out there with them. and I don't wish to be sacrificing my safety or my families safety.  

We came home with a 6 month old bottle buck, who was topping 100lbs and acted like that. They let him follow them araound and played head pushing games with him. He quickly learned the errors of his way and has become a pretty goat buck for our farm. But I still don't turn my back on him. If I have to go work in the field I halter him and tie him to a post, so I know where he is.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree with 20kids. 

I had one I couldn't turn my back on.  I always had a club when I went in his field.  I smacked him in the head with it more than a few times.  He learned not to do anything when I was watching but if I turned my back on him- WHAM!  He would butt me in the hiney and knock me down.  

I learned, don't worry about hurting them, you really can't unless you hit the eyes.  Smack them as hard as you can. Don't use your hands or any body part, use a club otherwise you will hurt yourself and he will LAUGH at you!  

Do not let him in with the does unless you are watching and have a way to quickly get him away from them if needed (big stick, shock prod). Once you see how he is with the does and he is good with them you can leave them.  My mean one was fine with the does but Rolls had a buck kill her favorite doe last summer.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 30, 2011)

I know my dad has a handheld shock prod he uses. His current buck is nice and he has no problems with him. His last buck he had to carry the shock prod with him when he went in the pen. He didn't have to use it on the buck because the buck had learned to back off if he just heard it snap at him. He has had the prod since he had boer goats though. He also would not allow my kids to go in the pen when he had that buck because he couldn't trust him. The behavior issue and the fact that he wasn't throwing the kind of color he wanted from the herd is why he sent him to a new home.


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Sep 30, 2011)

Hes 3 years old oberhasli boar cross hes nice to me gives me kisses just hates my hubby. when they got into it was laughing the buck and my husband chased each other around the pen the buck would buck my husband would kick and finaly picked him up by his horns and shook him they have an understanding but as soon as my husband turns his back the buck pees on him he jumped on his shelter and jumped in to my rams pin and i thought i would have a dead buck my trophy ram has quite the head dress but the buck is quic on his feet he dose like my does my does seem to like him and he likes me hes just a punk i dont know if they give him teats but then agin who wants to cuddle with a rutting buck that pees all over him self and all over everyone else


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I wouldnt breed to him unless the kids are for meat.  I wouldnt want that attitude bred into my stock.
> 
> He wouldnt chase me like that but once..........


X2   I like the way you think!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 1, 2011)

Our older buck was like this except for the escaping. When we had to go in the pen one person stood guard with a shovel or a chain link fence pole or a baseball bat and the other did the chore.  He met the business end of a large object on many an occasion until he was sold.  When he was sold, the guy that bought him knew full well his history and temperament.  He was beautiful, papered, great lines, threw nice kids.. but the raging butt nugget personality was not worth dealing with.  If we hadn't found a willing buyer he was going in the freezer.   The only reason we even attempted it was that he didn't have horns and he respected the fence. 


If this buck has horns I'd say it's not worth it. He'll be able to do 12 times as much damage as a disbudded buck.  If you want to try it though, get a SOLID pen and give him his own electric fence charger on real clean strand.  Absolutely never turn your back on him. Ever.  And until you know he's not going to escape, don't let the kids out in the yard w/o you.  An angry buck can seriously hurt or kill a child.  

Remember if he gets off of your property he is still your liability.   Not saying ZZOMG SHOOT HIM NOW!!  Just saying.. be fully aware of what you are deciding to try.  It may be that you just bought X lbs of walking goat burger.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 14, 2011)

I TOTALLY DISAGREE with all of you. Unless something is horribly wrong with him he is probably just a scared, untrained unmannerly kid.   Nobody taught him the rules! Bucks that are dominant are just acting that way because they don't know you are the boss.  You need to teach him the rules.  

*RULE NUMBER ONE:*

You are the people and he is the goat.   

*RULE NUMBER TWO:*

You are in charge and he is NOT! ]

*THE MESSAGE IS:*

I own you, you are mine, I will NOT HURT YOU, but you will not hurt me either and WE ARE IN CHARGE!  WE CAN BE TRUSTED and YOU HAVE NO CHOICE but to trust us. 


 He needs to be taken down TO THE GROUND!  

Next time he chases your husband, he needs to grab him by the front legs, and lay him out flat on the ground and sit on him.  Keep him ON THE GROUND!  DO NOT let him up.  PERIOD.   Until he is NO LONGER STRUGGLING.   He will bawl and cry and protest and struggle.  He will scream and wail and knash his teeth and struggle.   Then he will settle down and admit defeat.   Keep him down until he is docile.   

While he is down, you should be touching him all over.  His face, his feet, his head, his butt, his tummy.   Talk to him soothingly, but touch him.  The kids too!.  


Then let him up.  But make sure you have a halter on him by then.   

If he makes a move to get aggressive, take him down again.  When he is behaving, give him a treat.  

Sounds cruel?   Well there is nothing more cruel than eating him because someone failed to teach him the rules.

Sara
Queen Mum


----------



## kstaven (Oct 14, 2011)

On a much younger buck I think Queen Mom has the right idea and tend to agree with her summation. But at 3 years old and full grown he has incredible strength and trying to pin him and keep him down is a recipe for a person getting seriously hurt. A buck that age and in rut will fight it out until he is exhausted or dead and retaliate at the first opportunity. 

If he is OK with you and the does get him well contained, let him breed the girls and then sell goat burgers. And hope this isn't a characteristic he passes on. The problem here is with a doe that doesn't yield to him could be in for serious damage and that includes you if he decides to dominate you as part of his herd.

Personally I would save myself the trouble, stress, potential danger, and get another buck with better temperment.  

As to getting rammed by a buck. Give me a horned one any day. The impact is distributed and absorbed over a larger surface area. This is one thing I learned from personal experience.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 14, 2011)

Goat burgers?   

Havent thought of that!!!! I'll have to try that when Freezerburn is slaughtered.


What you say on the horns makes sense, though I'll admit I never thought of it like that.

But, I'm too chicken to breed anything that aggressive!  We are careful with the cattle and cull (slaughter sale) anything that is difficult to handle and have been rewarded with a easy to manage well tempered herd.  I'll do the same with my goats.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 14, 2011)

A friend of mine took down a 250 pound buck who was 6 years old.  He had to take him down twice.  Admittedly, it was difficult.      HE DID NOT struggle till he died.  HE just struggled for a little while.  The buck never ever did it again and he's a pussycat now.   

Goats have personalities.  If the goat is mean, it's one thing.  If he's just acting unmannerly it's another.   You HAVE to evaluate his personality.   

IS he mean to when he's not trying to be in charge?  Is he approachable at other times?  Do the other goats stay away from him in the field when he's grazing?   Does he bite and kick them and chase them at other times?    If he's mean, get rid of him.  If he's just unmannerly, correct it.  

If you don't want to be bothered, why take him on in the first place?

Dominance can be a good trait if it's managed.   Usually it means you are getting a bigger animal, stronger breeding traits, healthier and better survival prospects.  

Sara
Queen Mum


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 15, 2011)

Our family laugh at us all the time because every dog we have ever had, every cat even our parrots were all "problem" animals or "the bad one of the litter".  We do it intentionally.  I find that animals that think for themselves are usually the ones that misbehave.  They are also usually the smartest ones in the group, litter or herd.  It takes patience, hard work and a good vocabulary of swear words, but we end up with some of the neatest animals ever.  We approached our goat herd with the idea that this time we were going to do things differently...we tried, but all the ones that I like their personality were our normal kind of animal...bad.   Our buck is only 9 months old and was almost wild when we got him at 4 months.  It has taken us 5 months, but he is a doll.  Well mannered, gentle with the girls and us and absolutely loves the nieces and nephews.  He is a full blooded fainter and when full gown his horns will probably be huge if his daddy is any indication.  He already knows that he is not allowed to use them on anything but the trees and barn door. (gotta give em something) lol.  The fact that your buck is good with you and not with your husband may be that he was mistreated by a man.  It might take a long time and a lot of work, but with time he should be able to make him trust him....but he HAS to stand up to him and show him who is boss.  Good luck with him and I hope he can be straightened out.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you Mamaboid.  I agree.   

There is a great author.  Temple Grandin.  She writes some amazing work about animal behavior.  And people behavior.  She is autistic.  Read her books and you get a whole new perspective on why animals behave the way they do.  

Thinking in Pictures is about autism, but it's also about animal behavior.

Her other book  
Animals in Translation 

is an absolute eye opener and explains TONS about animals that are acting up.   

Check them out.  

You won't regret it.

Sara
Queen Mum


----------

